
Data Viz Project – Collection of Data Visualizations - rayascott
http://datavizproject.com/
======
polartx
I really like this! I think the star of this show is actually the Input
portion of the visualization details. Understanding the data format required
to produce the visual result is often overlooked until the persons act of
actually trying to _produce_ the visual effect. Often times that leads to a
lot of frustration and abandonment of the actual project.

I noticed some of visual cards don't include any Input details. Are there
future plans to continue developing those?

